# a pronunciacao da letra G



## Nong

Ola' todos:
  Tenho uma duvida sobre a pronunciacao da letra "G". O seja, como se chama?
Numa cassete diz-se como "sher" mas em outra diz-se como "gay" o "que".
 Agradeco as suas ajudas!!!
Nong


----------



## SofiaB

G + i,e como j. G+ a,o, u como gay


----------



## Nong

O que queria saber realmente e' mais simples: Como se chama a letra "G"? Chama-se "je" ou "que".


----------



## Vanda

Nong,

Nos *nossos recursos* que ficam no alto da página do fórum PT, você encontrará links para vários sites onde poderá ler a transcrição e ouvir os sons do alfabeto, ditongos, etc.
Por exemplo, aqui. Observe que tem um ícone de som para ouvir.


----------



## jazyk

> O que queria saber realmente e' mais simples: Como se chama a letra "G"? Chama-se "je" ou "que".


No Brasil quase todos a chamamos de gê (pronunciado jê). Ao que parece no Nordeste e em Portugal prefere-se chamar-lhe guê (semelhante a gay).


----------



## Nong

Muito obrigada!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Macunaíma

Nong, só uma pequena correção: é "pronúncia", não "pronunciação". Você deve ter se equivocado por causa do inglês, "pronunciation".

abraço!


----------



## jazyk

Pronunciação também existe, apesar de muito menos comum em português.


----------



## Macunaíma

Realmente,

Pronunciação: ato de pronunciar ( !?); Pronúncia: forma de se pronunciar, ato de se pronunciar.

Isso posto, esqueça tudo e use apenas pronúncia, como 99,999% dos falantes. Pronunciação pareceria erro até para quem não tem sotaque estrangeiro.

Ah, claro: tem também pronunciamento, que é um breve discurso, um comunicado feito em forma de breve discurso. Por exemplo: " O presidente fará um pronunciamento acerca do assunto ".


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Macunaíma said:


> Nong, só uma pequena correção: é "pronúncia", não "pronunciação". Você deve ter se equivocado por causa do inglês, "pronunciation".
> 
> abraço!



OU mesmo por causa do espanhol: "pronunciación"

RT


----------



## jazyk

Isso é mentira? Obrigado pela sua sutileza.

Veja bem que eu disse ao que parece, não afirmei nada categoricamente, como é do seu feitio.


----------



## Makumbera

jazyk said:


> No Brasil quase todos a chamamos de gê (pronunciado jê). Ao que parece no *Nordeste* e em Portugal prefere-se chamar-lhe guê (semelhante a gay).



Isso é mentira, só alguns baianos ainda usam o alfabeto antigo:

guê, JI, lê, mê, Fê, Rê, Si

E para o *Nong*:

O GÊ não tem pronúncia de "SHa". As minhas teorias estão certas mesmo, parece que em muitas línguas não existe a consoante palatal sonora cujo alofone é ʒ ! (usem firefox para vizualizar)​


----------



## Outsider

Em Portugal, tanto se diz "guê" [ge] como "gê" [zhe].


----------



## Dymn

Há alguma diferença entre os dois nomes desta letra em Portugal? Acho que "guê" é mais comum, mas há alguma preferência nas siglas? Ouvi LGBT pronunciado "ele-*gê*-bê-tê", mas Moto GP como "*guê*-pê". Como é que leriam GPS (e outras siglas que lhes ocorrerem)?


----------



## jazyk

Na maior parte do Brasil, imagino, GPS é gê-pê-esse (g como em gente, general, etc. em português), mas parece que na Bahia pronunciam as letras um pouco diferente, o que não sei se é verdade ou mito. Talvez o Ari possa confirmar.


----------



## Carfer

jazyk said:


> Na maior parte do Brasil, imagino, GPS é gê-pê-esse (g como em gente, general, etc. em português), mas parece que na Bahia pronunciam as letras um pouco diferente, o que não sei se é verdade ou mito. Talvez o Ari possa confirmar.



Em Portugal também, mas nem sempre foi assim. Nos anos cinquenta, quer a minha mãe, quer o meu professor da escola primária, ensinaram-me não só a dizer '_guê_', mas também
c= quê
f= fê
g= guê (ainda se mantém quando é o nome da letra do alfabeto)
j= jê
l= lê
m=mê
n= nê
q= quê de haste
r= rê
s= sê
Quanto ao timbre, os _'ê_' são fechados
Só nos anos sessenta, já no liceu, aprendi a (e tive de me adaptar à)  versão actual.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Carfer said:


> r= rê


Peço desculpa pela pergunta (um bocadinho fora do assunto), mas agradar-me-ia saber como se costumava  pronunciar o r nos anos cinquenta em Portugal? Nomeadamente, estou muito interessado em conhecer a pronúncia do R no início das palavras e do r geminado, tal como em _carro_, _cachorro_, etc. Já se pronunciava [ʁ] como hoje em dia ou  [ɾr] mais ou menos como em espanhol ou em italiano?
Obrigado, desde já.


----------



## Carfer

Olaszinhok said:


> Peço desculpa pela pergunta (um bocadinho fora do assunto), mas agradar-me-ia saber como se costumava pronunciar o r nos anos cinquenta em Portugal? Nomeadamente, estou muito interessado em conhecer a pronúncia do R no início das palavras e do r geminado, tal como em _carro_, _cachorro_, ect. Já se pronunciava [ʁ] como hoje em dia ou  [ɾr] mais ou menos como em espanhol ou em italiano?
> Obrigado, desde já.


É difícil de dizer fiando-me exclusivamente na memória, mas acho que não mudou. Em todo o caso, note que a pronúncia em geral era menos uniforme do que hoje, havia diferenças regionais mais marcadas. A rádio e a televisão contribuíram bastante para essa uniformização.


----------

